# Flood Fest 2012



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I just wanted to get the word out about Flood Fest 2012.

WISCRS
Gladstone, IL
Date: 5/5/2012
Door open at 8:30 am

T-Jet VW Bug
Skinny Fray
Super G+
WISCRS Brass Cars

Flyer is here:

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/floodfest2012.html


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Updated Super G+ rules to allow poly traction magnets.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Box plaques have been received.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

One week to go before the race - anyone else showing up?


----------

